# Summer Finds Thus Far...



## DeepSeaDan (Aug 6, 2021)

The Missuss asked me to bring back any porcelain china I might see & I managed to see some! Not much in the way of stunning glass thus far this summer, but a fun cross section of neat stuff. Some other items I've found this summer I have posted previously.

Finally found a straight-side coke and another tomato jug to add to my crock collection:






These items from the river-logging years were found in past seasons, though I thought you might like to see them:





I found one half of this platter, then dug around a bit & came up with the other half; putting them together, I found they fit quite nicely, so on went the glue:





Din't know much about oil lamps, but this one cleaned up nicely; the bird is, well, kinda interesting; the flask is broken, but was quite old, so up it came:





Found another Merchant's; it has a flask-crack, but I don't mind because the colour is intoxicating!:





Lastly - I wish it were mine, but no, it belongs to a fellow collector, who purchased it with it's top missing, so he sent it for repair and it is simply stunning! To our knowledge, it's the only known example, but some of you may know of others:





Happy summer everyone - life is good!!


----------



## treeguyfred (Aug 6, 2021)

great Post! thank you for sharing these! sadly, I cant make out the last bottle (the repaired one)
~Fred


----------



## RCO (Aug 6, 2021)

can't read the name on the last bottle , what city is it from ?  not sure I've seen it before , don't see a lot of bottles that early


----------



## bottles_inc (Aug 6, 2021)

RCO said:


> can't read the name on the last bottle , what city is it from ?  not sure I've seen it before , don't see a lot of bottles that early


2nd, would love clearer pics of that last bot!


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Aug 6, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> great Post! thank you for sharing these! sadly, I cant make out the last bottle (the repaired one)
> ~Fred


The embossing says:  “T. Jewell Cobourg”
I’ll post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Aug 6, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> 2nd, would love clearer pics of that last bot!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 7, 2021)

That Jewell bottle is stunning!  Definitely not one I've seen before.  I love the Merchant's Lockport as well, I didn't know you could find those in Canada.  I can't remember seeing one in person before, but I'd really love to find one!  The bird is definitely interesting too, is it a weed pipe?  It's a nice piece of blown glass regardless, though if it is a weed pipe probably not particularly historic haha!


----------



## RCO (Aug 8, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> The embossing says:  “T. Jewell Cobourg”
> I’ll post more pics tomorrow.



though it said Cobourg , seen some bottles from that town but never anything that old . book lists him as operating around the 1870's era , definitely a neat one


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Aug 8, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> That Jewell bottle is stunning!  Definitely not one I've seen before.  I love the Merchant's Lockport as well, I didn't know you could find those in Canada.  I can't remember seeing one in person before, but I'd really love to find one!  The bird is definitely interesting too, is it a weed pipe?  It's a nice piece of blown glass regardless, though if it is a weed pipe probably not particularly historic haha!


No, not a weed pipe! The Missuss is happy with it and that is priceless, as I score big points to put towards more dive days! The teal green of the Merchants bottles is awesome; neither of my examples are pontiled, but I keep looking & hoping! Here's a pic of my other one:


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 8, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> No, not a weed pipe! The Missuss is happy with it and that is priceless, as I score big points to put towards more dive days! The teal green of the Merchants bottles is awesome; neither of my examples are pontiled, but I keep looking & hoping! Here's a pic of my other one:
> 
> View attachment 228463


That Merchant's is a beauty as well!  And that's good that the bird isn't a weed pipe, any idea what it was?  Just a figurine I guess?  Looked like it had an opening in the top in the picture which is why I thought it might be a weed pipe.  Strange thing for someone to have tossed into the lake.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Aug 8, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> That Merchant's is a beauty as well!  And that's good that the bird isn't a weed pipe, any idea what it was?  Just a figurine I guess?  Looked like it had an opening in the top in the picture which is why I thought it might be a weed pipe.  Strange thing for someone to have tossed into the lake.


The bird was resting near a private dock on the river bottom, so I assumed it was either dropped or thrown in by the owner. I hazard a guess it was perhaps part of a larger art-deco style piece that was damaged and the bird was no longer wanted. I certainly see all kinds of broken pottery, porcelain and other items down there. The pioneers had no issue with tossing their refuse into the drink - which is good! Modern garbage is of course not good, except perhaps to future treasure hunters - imagine someone in the distant future being enthralled with finding a stubby beer bottle!


----------



## Fenndango (Aug 8, 2021)

Personally I find quite a few of the weed pipes. I think they have all been broken, which would make sense.


----------



## Jamdam (Aug 11, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> View attachment 228405View attachment 228404View attachment 228402View attachment 228403


The repair of the top is so good, it’s hard to see in these pictures.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Aug 11, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> The bird was resting near a private dock on the river bottom, so I assumed it was either dropped or thrown in by the owner. I hazard a guess it was perhaps part of a larger art-deco style piece that was damaged and the bird was no longer wanted. I certainly see all kinds of broken pottery, porcelain and other items down there. The pioneers had no issue with tossing their refuse into the drink - which is good! Modern garbage is of course not good, except perhaps to future treasure hunters - imagine someone in the distant future being enthralled with finding a stubby beer bottle!


Was out this morning along a creek bank & thought to myself..... It's gonna be a sad day when 100 yrs from now.... Future hunters maybe happy to find plastic bottles. The Creeks are littered with them. The more I go Creeking, I find more plastic than glass. It will indeed be a sad day!


----------



## BKB (Aug 11, 2021)

So so beautiful!!


----------

